# My Rili Shrimp!



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

They look great, love how red the one in the 1st pic looks against the dark substrate! Excellent pics.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice Rili pics!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

I like this one. Nice Shot! I guess you only have one rili shrimp. Try adding more.


----------

